# trouble starting



## roarke333 (Jul 28, 2013)

first i started having problems overheating. - i replaced the radiator because it had a huge crack in it (assuming something else caused it...), replaced thermostat and the water bypass valve ("2nd thermostat"). since replacing all of that it's having trouble starting. it acts as if it has no gas, it takes a good minute sometimes of me continuously trying to start it before it will start. sometimes it won't even turn over as if the engine was seized. 

we're starting to assume that it might be the water pump. haven't taken the access panel off to check the weeping hole but that doesn't explain it not starting.

when i try to burp the system continuous bubbles come out of the rad and sometimes with white smoke so we were thinking the water pump is drawing air in and causing to much pressure? 

when i start the car sometimes white smoke comes from the tail pipe and sometimes even when i drive it. it's hard to tell what it smells like and i know that, that is the first sign of a busted head gasket but there is no oil in the radiator and no coolant in the engine. this car has me completely stumped and mainly because there are so many symptoms i can't narrow it down to one thing. once started the car runs fine, no loss of power. 

maybe water got in my plugs (because sometimes the coolant geysers and gets everywhere with the cap off..), but i drive alot and it's been about a week it should have burned out by now. i put an octane booster and seafoam in the tank in case there was water issues and it doesn't seem to hurt or help.

also i'm having minimal coolant leakage and no sign of it leaking anywhere :/ but the a/c pours and not sure exactly where it's coming from but it drops from under the passenger seat. which i think is weird.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon replacing the radiator and thermostat, you may have disturbed some electrical harness connectors which could be causing the startup problem. Check the battery cable connections; make sure they are tight and clean.


----------



## roarke333 (Jul 28, 2013)

ok, i'll check the connection..

i'm starting to think that the smoke coming from the radiator when i burp it might be combustion gases so i'm going to test that too :/ 

-thank you, ill let you know how it goes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The A/C evaporator drain is on the passenger side, bottom of the firewall, so water leaking on that side is normal.
Removing the water pump access panel won't provide you a view of the weep hole. When coolant leaks past the weep hole, it will actually exit on the side of the engine, where the A/C compressor and alternator are mounted. 
While not a common issue on VQ engines, most of your symptoms are those of a failed head gasket. A cylinder leakdown test would be a good idea; this is easier with the VQ30DE than the VQ35DE, which would require removal of the upper intake plenum. Another thing that could be done is a chemical analysis of the coolant. There are kits that can be bought where you put a sample of your coolant into a bottle and send it off to a lab for the analysis. Not having signs of cross-contamination doesn't guarantee there is not a failed head gasket; it all depends where and how the head gasket is failed.


----------



## roarke333 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was and am really really hoping it's not a head gasket. I tried to see if the parts store had the kit for combustion testing and they've never heard of it. Hopefully they know what a cylinder leakdown test is. Thank you for the information.

@rogoman - cleaning the battery terminals didn't help. And it's a maintenence free.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Napa part #BK 7001006 ($38.70) is a kit you can use and doesn't require sending a sample out. Basically you add it to your coolant and see if it turns blue or yellow after 10 minutes. If it turns yellow, it indicates exhaust gases are present in the coolant. 

A cylinder leakdown test requires an air compressor and hose and a cylinder leak down tester as linked here:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/pro-66839?seid=srese1&gclid=CPe5sPme07gCFYOe4AodKBUAzw

Here's an article on how to perform a cylinder leak down test:

How to do Cylinder Leak Down Testing- Car Craft Magazine


----------

